# Joystick or Handheld???



## Shortstuff (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm posting my question here to get experienced replies.

I just purchased a complete (new) Fisher 8'HD MM2 setup and will be picking it up on Saturday morning. The dealer told me that I could get either the joystick control or the handheld control - my choice - as they are both the same price.

I have *0* (that's zero) experience plowing snow and have purchased this for my own personal use (non-commercial) and I have a good friend who will 'show me the ropes'. So my question is which controller should I get? The joystick or the handheld?

Also, I paid $4k for *everything* including the cutting edge and hydraulic fluid. Is this a good deal? My truck is an '04 Ram 2500 SLT 4x4 QC/SB with the snow-prep package.

Thanks: Steve


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Handheld


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

We sell probably at least 10-1 handheld over the joystick


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Joystick.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Mount the joystick on the shift lever--- you wont be looking for it while plowing, you wont have to hold it


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

I started out on the stick, I can't stand handheld. That being said The next person will say the opposite of me. It comes down to your preferance.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

cretebaby;787591 said:


> Handheld





cet;787596 said:


> Joystick.


Handheld joystick! wesport


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Especially for a non-commercial homeowner setup, I'd go handheld. Your usage will be relatively low, why go screwing things into your dashboard and keep hitting your knees on the joystick controller if you have an option to do otherwise.

I have basically the same setup, but a Minute Mount 1, used to plow my own driveway. I use the handheld controller and had a joystick in my old plow truck. I prefer the handheld.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Joystick. I have never used a hand held, I like the joystick becouse I can put my left hand on my left knee and use my joystick. My uncle has a hand held and he never takes it off the holder.


----------



## J & B Lawncare (Sep 4, 2005)

*Joystick*

My currant truck only is getting put together in a month of so. But my past plowing says it has to ber joystick for me. This will be mounted on the custom armrest I am putting together for this rig. With arm on rest the joystick will be there with switches for all the lightingair horn and salter.


----------



## Shortstuff (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. Handheld it is.

Steve


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I like the handheld because I can switch hands if I want to. Now that I have the suicide knob, it's steer/wipers with left, shift/run plow with right. I need to rig up a foot switch for my wipers. My left foot is bored, and it would be nice just to hit them without taking my hand off the wheel when you get a surprise up over the blade.

I think you did fine on the price.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I like the hand held units. Nice and easy to use. I think that you got a good price on that setup too.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I've had both and really don't have a preference. Each has advantages and disadvantages. I think one consideration is that with a handheld, you can disconnect the the cord and controller and store them during the off season. Gives a cleaner look. Personally, I leave mine hooked up all year. The controller fits neatly into a console cup-holder


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a joy stick mounted in the window opening in the drivers door, using it with my left hand. It unplugs and can be stored off the truck during the summer.


----------



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

handhelds the best why wouldn't you get it?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Skid Mark;788022 said:


> handhelds the best why wouldn't you get it?


We like our joysticks mounted so we always know where they are. We like to drink coffee, talk on the phone or 2 way and eat while we plow. We have tried handhelds numerous times and they have all went back to the dealer in favour of joysticks. Everyone has different opinions but personally I think handhelds are completely useless. JMO


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

JD Dave;788037 said:


> We like our joysticks mounted so we always know where they are. We like to drink coffee, talk on the phone or 2 way and eat while we plow. We have tried handhelds numerous times and they have all went back to the dealer in favour of joysticks. Everyone has different opinions but personally *I think handhelds are completely useless. JMO*


LOL - You crack me up


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Camden;788040 said:


> LOL - You crack me up


Trust me if your a man, you'll like your joystick mounted.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

JD Dave;788042 said:


> Trust me if your a man, you'll like your joystick mounted.


Thats some funny **** there xysport

I had a handheld for my western v, it was the old style hated it. Found my self after way to many hours in the truck holding the button down too. Not a good thing.
I like my shoe boxes now.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Joystick. Handheld... What a joke


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I never considered the handheld until it came with a secondhand plow that I purchased for last season. I now have both (one in each truck), and I will stick with the handheld. 

As for mounting the joystick, the dealer that installed my 3500's plow used an industrial Velcro on the dash, and it didn't leave a mark when we removed it.

Personal preference, I suppose.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

SuperdutyShane;788174 said:


> Joystick. Handheld... What a joke


What do you do touch two wires together???????? No.....wait........ let me guess....... osmosis

I like the buttons, but I Velcro it to the center console. Ran a joystick one season a couple years ago mounted in the same place, it was OK but I still like the buttons. JMO


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

My old truck came with the joystick mounted on the left side of the steering wheel, which was awful because my dominant driving hand is my left. When we switched the plow over to my new truck (how sad is that the plow outlasts the truck) the guy mounted the joystick right below the shifter. It works pretty good here, because I find as you approach the pile, you press the joystick up, and once it's up your hand continues up to move the shifter up to reverse, all in one continuous motion. I find this a good idea because it constantly reminds me to come to a COMPLETE STOP, since its the second action you do. So I find this way works pretty well for me. I would like to try a handheld one day just for comparison reasons. One thing I have tried that was just AWFUL was the arctic square button box mounted to the dash, and it had to be the slowest, most awkward way to plow I've ever seen, because the buttons weren't very responsive, as well as I am used to the plow completely dropping when you press down on the joystick, this one you had to hold it until the plow touched the ground. I was so frusturated by the time I was done this guys parking lot that I pretty much swore id never buy an arctic product ever. JD I like your joystick comment thats hilarious. I might just be sticking with my joystick then LOL.


----------



## Pinzgauer (Oct 31, 2007)

I velcro'd my joystick on top of the center console right next to my coffee cup. That way my arm rests on the console while moving the stick with my thumb. Nice and relaxing.


----------

